# Prosper of Aquitaine on the creation of the reprobate



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2021)

We know well that God created each and every man, and that of the whole human race some will be reprobate with devil, others will reign with Christ. But the Creator is not to be blamed because He created those who will fail to attain to eternal life, for He is the author of nature but not of the sin which nature has contracted.

Who is so dull as not to understand that the creation of the reprobate also serves for the beauty and variety of the present world, when he sees how the endeavours and exertions of unbelievers make for the convenience of this present life by the invention of the arts, the building of towns, by legislation, by the federation of the nations.

For the reference, see Prosper of Aquitaine on the creation of the reprobate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

